# routeur belkin



## crosey25 (3 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un routeur belkin sans fil pour le relier à mon moden adsl et pas de disque d'installation pour mac alors que le mode d'emploi en parle. model f5d7231-4


----------



## DualG4 (5 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est comme pour le dlink, tu n'as pas besoin de CD.

Est-ce que tu le vois dans les r&#233;seaux Airport?


----------



## crosey25 (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci,

Mais j'ai eu quelqu'un de chez belkin qui m'a expliquez comment config. le routeur.
Si quelqu'un veut les explications merci de me contacter.


----------



## damien94 (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,


Voilà mon pb , je viens de m'acheter un imac avec os x 10.5.1 et j'ai un serveur d'impression belkin qui fonctionne très bien avec xp mais je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner avec l'imac. J'ai suivi la procédure de belkin à savoir :


Pour installer le serveur d'impression sans fil de belkin sur Mac OSX vous devrez ajouter le port d'imprimante manuellement. Pour cela,  1. Ouvrir "Preferences Systemes", 2. Selectionner "Imprimantes/Télécopieurs", 3. Cliquer sur le bouton de configuration de l'imprimante, 4. Cliquer sur le bouton "Ajouter" en haut de l'écran, 5. Dans l'écran suivant vous obtiendrez la liste des imprimantes. Assurez vous que "Impression IP" est sélectionné, 6. Dans le champs correspondant à l'imprimante, indiquer l'adresse IP du serveur d'impression et cliquer sur "Ajouter".


Il y a bien une connexion qui se fait entre l'imac et le serveur mais il refuse d'imprimer.

Mon imprimante est une Canon PIXMA 4200


d'avance merci

Dam


----------



## philippe3w (26 Avril 2008)

hello crosey25, apparemment tu as une solution à mon prb...

aide-moi SVP, je n'arrive pas à installer mon routeur belkin sans fil.
Je suis équipé de 1 powerbook et 1 macbook pro avec airport et dispose d'un accès orange via un modem speedtouch. J'ai essayé de brancher tout ça mais le routeur wifi me fait des misères, se déconnecte ou alors disparait. Quels réglages doit-je faire ? belkin est-il bien placé pour Mac ou alors dois-je le rendre ?
La hotline m'a fait poireauter 1h30 et n'a pas trouvé de solution à part faire une Màj qui ne veut pas se faire...
merci pour ton aide


----------



## Trudo (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté un routeur sans fil Belkin chez Wal-mart. Il fonctionne mais l'utilitaire de configuration ne me permet pas de mettre une clé WEP ou autre. Il est donc non protégé. Est-ce que généralement ça se fait avec l'utilitaire du routeur ou dans les préférences du Mac ? 

Si je boote en Windows et que je configure le modem avec l'utilitaire de Belkin (les options semblent plus nombreuses en windows) pour avoir une clé WEP, est-ce que lorsque je redémarrerais en Mac OS X je vais pouvoir me connecter en wi-fi en entrant la clé que j'ai donné au routeur ?


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Octobre 2008)

Trudo a dit:


> J'ai acheté un routeur sans fil Belkin chez Wal-mart.


Avec un nom/n° du modèle/url ça aiderait pour donner une réponse. :rose:



Trudo a dit:


> Il fonctionne mais l'utilitaire de configuration ne me permet pas de mettre une clé WEP ou autre.


Une clé WPA sera nettement mieux comme protection.



Trudo a dit:


> Il est donc non protégé. Est-ce que généralement ça se fait avec l'utilitaire du routeur ou dans les préférences du Mac ?


dans le routeur 



Trudo a dit:


> Si je boote en Windows et que je configure le modem avec l'utilitaire de Belkin (les options semblent plus nombreuses en windows) pour avoir une clé WEP, est-ce que lorsque je redémarrerais en Mac OS X je vais pouvoir me connecter en wi-fi en entrant la clé que j'ai donné au routeur ?


Ça devrait le faire, à essayer.


J'ai regardé ces modèles : 
- Belkin F5D8233-4 Wireless-N Broadband Router et voilà ses possibilités de clés de cryptage : Encryption Algorithm: 128-bit WEP, 64-bit WEP, WPA, WPA2
- Belkin F5D9230-4 Wireless-G Plus MIMO Broadband Router et voilà ses possibilités de clés de cryptage : Encryption Algorithm: AES, 128-bit WEP, 64-bit WEP, TKIP, WPA-PSK


----------



## Trudo (7 Octobre 2008)

Merci je vais essayer de le protéger en bootant en windows.


----------

